# D7000 Commander Mode, Disable on camera flash?



## pen

When in commander mode with the D7000 is there a way to disable the on board flash? It says there is in the manual but it is still firing. I have set the Camera flash to -- in the menu and set the flash mode on the top screen to nothing and it is still firing. 

I gather it needs to flash to fire the slave but I understood that is a pre-flash and shouldn't be picked up in the photo. 

What am I missing or am I just misunderstanding?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

It will fire a pre-shot to trigger the off-cam flashes, even though you have it off in the menu. Totally normal.


----------



## D-B-J

2WheelPhoto said:


> It will fire a pre-shot to trigger the off-cam flashes, even though you have it off in the menu. Totally normal.



^^ This


----------



## pen

It looks as though I'm still getting lighting on the subject from the front. 

I'm doing it right then so I will do some test setups to see what I'm getting. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

pen said:


> It looks as though I'm still getting lighting on the subject from the front.
> 
> I'm doing it right then so I will do some test setups to see what I'm getting.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Pen when you set up commander mode set the pop-up flash to *this --->    *  --

And it shouldn't interfere although it seems obvious it will.


----------



## pen

That is what it is set to. I was very close to the subject so that might have been all that it was.


----------



## owenbraveheart

Hi there. I'm a newbie here and new in photography. I'm having somewhat similar problem with my D7000. Having read the manual, my understanding is if I set the built-in flash to "--", it should fire preflash but i don't see it firing anything. If i set it to TTL, it fires flash that mixes remote flash. Btw, i'm using SB700. Have you figured out how this thing works? Thanks


----------



## KmH

The pre-flashes are extremely short, and are almost impossible for the human eye to see.

They have to be kept short so the flash capacitor (it's kind of like a battery) is not significantly drained and the popup can fire at full power if necessary


----------



## ahajdar

I've read the whole thread, but it still doesn't make sense to me that the pre-flash should be picked up in the photo.  In this picture, you can clearly see the built-in flash on my d7000 (I used 35mm lens, and distance to the subject was about 2ft).  Do you know what might be the problem?


----------



## ahajdar

I did some more research, and this problem exists in low light and high iso situations.  Anyway, there is a cheap solution (Day 165/365 June 14, 2011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!) or an expensive ($15) solution from nikon (adapter which blocks pop-up flash).


----------

